# Help with codes on xr4145 ls tractor



## Mike McMurtry (May 19, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I think that yes would be a good answer to all three of your questions. I'm sure the loader could handle bales as well, although it might be a bit light on the back end. Have you looked at the XR Series?


Help on finding definitions of .codes on xr4145 ls tractor


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is for the XR4100 series engine. Not sure if it helps.


----------

